# From one hockey fan to another



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

I went to get the mail today and BOOM! Itsme-Speedy-G (Mike) sent a nice assortment of cigars!!!

1- HDM(I like this one and haven't had in a while!)
1- Gurka(not sure which one? but looks very tasty)
1- PI- Max reserve(very good cigar)
1- H Upmann(I like these too!)
1- Black Pearl( Haven't tried yet)

Thanks again Mike!!!! 

P.S. Your note said something about being a Sharks fan:lol: thanks again!!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*go leafs go!

that being said...what do we do to this guy avs? he got us both today?!?*


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Im a Blackhawks fan does that get any props? Or maybe some sympathy (but if its sympathy you giving ive also been a cubs fan for over 20 years):lol:

The Gurhka is the Crest its a good smoke reminiscent of the Regent.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet hit.


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *go leafs go!
> 
> that being said...what do we do to this guy avs? he got us both today?!?*


I think a little pay-back is in order


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

ytford said:


> Im a Blackhawks fan does that get any props? Or maybe some sympathy (but if its sympathy you giving ive also been a cubs fan for over 20 years):lol:


_*
the blackhawks have some real potential with their youngsters. also they got the ex cubs management man getting the awareness up. i look for good things to come!
*_


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Avs Fan said:


> I think a little pay-back is in order


*
who does he think he is? bomber of the week?*


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> _*
> the blackhawks have some real potential with their youngsters. also they got the ex cubs management man getting the awareness up. i look for good things to come!
> *_


After following the hawks for years I think they are going to be a powerhouse in the next couple of years!!!!!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*crossing fingers!*


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *crossing fingers!*


Shhhh,But don't tell Mike but the sharks are looking the best I have seen them play.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

The Sharks are like a bunch of swingers, EVERYONE is scoring...


got to love Nabby


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> The Sharks are like a bunch of swingers, EVERYONE is scoring...
> 
> got to love Nabby


They look like the Avs about 10 years ago!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice one.


Go SENS GO!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

If both teams make the playoffs, I see a little bet in our future.


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> If both teams make the playoffs, I see a little bet in our future.


Maybe so


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

ha...

LETS GO FLYERS!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

That is two of how many??


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

My wings have both of their numbers! Especially the sharks!!! LOL

Nice hit though!

Deuce


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

About 9 yrs back, Lexington had a really good hockey team called the Kentucky Thoroblades which was the minor league team of the San Jose Sharks. They were damn good too! I'm a Pittsburg Pengiun fan but still pull a little for the Sharks....


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> _*
> the blackhawks have some real potential with their youngsters. also they got the ex cubs management man getting the awareness up. i look for good things to come!
> *_


I agree and injuries have hurt us. Atleast weve done well against the wings this year.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

As a Avs Diehard myself, I always wanted Jeremy Roenick on the same line with Sakic and Forsberg back in the day. I hate Salary Caps!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice hit.:whoohoo:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

smokinj said:


> About 9 yrs back, Lexington had a really good hockey team called the Kentucky Thoroblades which was the minor league team of the San Jose Sharks. They were damn good too! I'm a Pittsburg Pengiun fan but still pull a little for the Sharks....


Those guys were ECHL or AHL?

We have the Fresno Falcons here ECHL


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Rocky Rulz said:


> As a Avs Diehard myself, I always wanted Jeremy Roenick on the same line with Sakic and Forsberg back in the day. I hate Salary Caps!!


JR is playing for a song in SJ. He told the media it was his best chance at the cup


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Those guys were ECHL or AHL?
> 
> We have the Fresno Falcons here ECHL


They were AHL. They could play. They won their league quite a few times.. David


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Speedy taken people out!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

I would love to to talk major smak, but my team is dead last....Im a die hard Kings fan


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Good one!!!

Go Hurricanes!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Pfft...


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Pfft...


we will see who hold the cup at the end of the season


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> we will see who hold the cup at the end of the season


Yeah, it would be cool to see Joe Thornton hand the cup to Nick Lidstrom. Good idea. Anything is better than Gary Bettman handing it off.


----------

